# Breelong National Park Central West NSW (Download Heavy)



## outbackstorm (Apr 11, 2010)

I assisted the National Parks association conduct a biodiversity survey of the Breelong National Park. At the time the park was dry and had been for a long time but we still managed to turn up some neat critters.

Oedura monilis






Northern Banjo Frog (Pobblebonk)





Lerista punctatovittata





Bynoe's Gecko, these guys were locally common, from juvanile through to adult, many had regen tails





Ctenotus allotropis





Eastern Stone Gecko




Also saw Shinglebacks, and Litoria latopalmata (Broad Palmed Frogs)


----------



## Col J (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice piccies. Did you see any M/D pythons or Lace monitors?


----------



## froggyboy86 (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice shot of the terraereginae. I'd love to photograph O. monolis one day.


----------



## outbackstorm (Apr 11, 2010)

hey, yeah saw a few lacies but lacked out on any snakes the lacies at the camping area where we were camped were pretty quiet


----------



## outbackstorm (Apr 11, 2010)

Hey there froggyboy86, yeah it was the first time I had seen either species so i was pretty excited about both, funny thing was we found a juvie O. monilis before and it took several hours to ascertain what it was whereas if we had found the adult first it would have been much easier!


----------



## Casey (Apr 13, 2010)

Yay Simon your Breelong pics.

It would have been nice to go back out there and see if all the rain we have had has brought more critters out. 

Here are a couple more pics, nothing special


----------

